# [disque dur]probleme acces hdd suplementaire(resolu)

## zembla83

bonjour à tous et à toutes

étant nouvel utilisateur de gentoo et tout fraichement inscrit sur ce forum . j' avoue sans complexes des fois etre un peu perdu et malgré l interet que je porte à ce forum je ne trouve pas toujours les réponses aux petits problemes auxquels je suis confronté... alors pardon si je pose une question qui aurait dejà ete traitée.....

j ai monte un second disque dur au moment de l install de gentoo et celui ci me sert pour sauvegarder des fichiers temp et incoming d un logiciel peer to peer(ouuuhhh il veut pas le nommer)..... donc amule marchait bien jusqu a hier ...refusant de démarrer pour causes de permissions car je ne pouvait plus ecrire ni effacer sur ce hdd ..j ai ouvert une console en root puis :"umount /mnt/sauvegarde " ok pas de soucis mais lorsque j ai voulu faire "mount /mnt/sauvegarde" rien a faire...

alors la commande "dmesg | tail"

hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=9393412, high=0, low=9393412, sector=0

ide: failed opcode was: 0xea

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: wcache flush failed!

hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=9393412, high=0, low=9393412, sector=0

ide: failed opcode was: 0xea

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: wcache flush failed!

quelqu un pourrait il m aider a decrypter ce log 

mon disque dur est il hs ou sa nappe?

cela est il recuperable?

merci pour vos reponses 

ps: j avais quand meme acces a l ecriture et a effacer sur  hdb pendant quelques minutes....

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Penses aussi aux majuscules dans tes phrases, tu n'en sera que plus mieux lisible  :Wink:  Merci  :Smile: 

Pour ton disque dur, teste déjà avec une autre nappe que tu sais en bon état, et si ça ne marche toujours pas, il se peut que ton disque soit en train de mourir.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut Zembla [mode apparté] et cher beau frère ![/mode apparté]  :Wink: 

Moi aussi je te conseillerai d'essayer une autre nappe... et (comme on l'a fait ensemble) édite ton hdparm.conf et désactive le -W1 pour hdb (mais sans conviction)... sinon ça sent le disque HS...tu peux le tester en lançant un:

fsck /dev/hdb (disque non monté !)  

et emerger smartmontools   ( man smartctl pour savoir comment ça marche sinon tu m'appelles)

et fais honneur à la famille penses à éditer ton titre !!! (un truc du genre [disque dur] problème d'accès )

----------

## xaviermiller

(et ne pas monter un disque dur à chaud, ça peut le cramer -- ça sent le vécu  :Confused: )

----------

## zembla83

Merci Geekounet,ggmonbof,Xaviermiller pour votre accueil et vos réponses trés rapides

Je vais suivre vos conseils et vous tiens au courant de la suite

----------

## geekounet

 *zembla83 wrote:*   

> Merci Geekounet,ggmonbof,Xaviermiller pour votre accueil et vos réponses trés rapides
> 
> Je vais suivre vos conseils et vous tiens au courant de la suite

 

T'as encore oublié de modifier ton titre ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zembla83

Bonjour à tous et à toutes

Aprés avoir changé de nappe (non a chaud bien sur) il s'avère que le disque dur n'est toujours pas montable ou ne l'est que quelques fois..et cela m'aura permis de deplacer et sauvegarder quelques fichiers....mon disque dur est hs(sniffff) et vu les prix de ceux-ci .c'est maman qui sera pas contente...mais quand on aime on compte pas.

Par contre .les fois ou le hdd à été reconnu je n'est pas eu besoin de taper la commande :"mount /mnt/sauvegarde" ..

Pourriez vous me l'expliquer.....ainsi que le log:hdb: wcache flush failed!

merci pour tout

ps:geekounet merci de ta patience...je te promet de faire de mon mieux a l'avenir

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as encore oublié de modifier ton titre ...  

 

attends eh on est rebel ou on ne l'est pas hein  :Mr. Green: 

Eh mais avec Dominique_71 ça en fait deux! À quand la révolution?!

ok pouuuuussez pas --> []

@zembla83: salut et bienvenu, je délire juste sur l'avatar hein  :Wink: 

----------

## zembla83

Salut et merci kwenspc pour ton message de bienvenue

Rassurez vous ....rien de politique ....pas de ca chez nous(bienvenu ca  veut que je suis un peu chez moi..)

Rebel dans l'ame...ça s'achete pas....les"no one is innocent" l'ont chanté "tout laisse croire qu'on laisse faire"

----------

## gglaboussole

 *zembla83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre .les fois ou le hdd à été reconnu je n'est pas eu besoin de taper la commande :"mount /mnt/sauvegarde" ..
> 
> Pourriez vous me l'expliquer
> ...

 

Parcque ton hdb est dans ton fstab....

Lorsque ta gentoo boot un script est chargé de lire lire ce fichier et d'indiquer ou doivent être montées les partitions de tes disques, avec quelles options, etc....en l'occurence /dev/hdd1 est monté chez toi sur /mnt/sauvegarde...il se monte tout seul car quand on l'a fait j'ai du te mettre l'option defaults...à contrario l'option noauto indique que la partition ne doit pas être monté automatiquement...

Lorsque tu as un "entrée" dans fstab tu n'a pas besoin de préciser le périphérique exact et son systeme de fichier, il te suffit de faire mount /mnt/sauvegarde et elle est montée....tu peux même la monter sans être root si tu as l'option user (et monter/demonter avec users). 

En revanche si ta  partition n'était pas dans fstab tu devrais la monter ainsi mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/sauvegarde  (sachant que le -t ext3 est facultatif pour l'ext3 mais pas pour les autres systemes de fichiers)

Quant à ton "hdb: wcache flush failed" comme je te le disais dans mon premier message je pense que ça peut venir de ton /etc/conf.d/hdparm.conf ou tu as peut être l'option -W1 d'activé c'est l'activation de l'écriture en cache de ton disque et il ne le supporte peut être pas...

Un extrait  de  hdparm -I /dev/hda chez moi ça donne :

```

laboussole jerome # hdparm -I /dev/hda

       ..............

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *   Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Release interrupt

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

               WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    NOP cmd

           .......................

laboussole jerome # 

```

comme tu le vois le write cache c'est à dire le cache du disque est supporté et enabled..

----------

## zembla83

Ok jéjé 

Donc si j'ai bien compris tout est pret pour le futur nouveau hdd ,à condition de  passer par cfdisk ou fdisk...me trompe-je?

bizz de ta soeur....

----------

## gglaboussole

te réponds par private message sinon on va glisser hors sujet dans pas longtemps (et puis ton sujet est résolu maintenant)  :Laughing: 

----------

